

List of 857 Porn Sites Blocked in India and the Government’s Clarification - nns
http://thelogicalindian.com/news/the-complete-list-of-857-porn-websites-blocked-in-india-and-the-governments-clarification/

======
k_thorisson
It must have been so surreal to put together that list, especially for an
Indian government official.

Also, I didn't realize how much demand there is for porn... I can't imagine a
more saturated market from a competition standpoint.

